
Why the Bill Gates global health empire promises more empire and less health - binarray2000
https://thegrayzone.com/2020/07/08/bill-gates-global-health-policy
======
newyankee
Vandana Shiva, one of the person's cited in the article is a crackpot and one
of the 'environmentalists' who criticize everything but do not have a solution
for anything. These people do more harm to the cause of environmentalism and
green movement than people with scientific credibility (including those backed
by Bill Gates) can ever do.

~~~
ncmncm
Either Gates-backed live vaccines, where they are used, are causing more polio
and pertussis than the wild microbes, or they aren't. Shiva's opinions don't
change that.

